

NYPD 'consistently violated basic rights' during Occupy protests (study) - marvin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jul/25/nypd-occupy-protests-report?newsfeed=true

======
toomuchcoffee
Which was perfectly obvious to anyone watching from the events unfold on the
street for more than a couple of hours, or even less than that. But it's good
to see this stuff finally documented in a consistent way.

